# Puppy farming?



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I may be paranoid, but my wife had a very strange experience today! We were visiting a site in Wiltshire where we are hoping to spend some time. Whilst there, I noticed a van from Eire, with four dogs, one of which was a cocker spaniel. The owners apparently later approached my wife and commented on Pirate (also a cocker), saying what a beautiful dog. The lady then asked if Pirate would like to be her dog's girlfriend and encouraged Pirate to mate! My wife pulled him away, not really knowing what to say. My concern is that although Pirate has an excellent pedigree, the woman obviously was not interested in whether he had or not. Were we right?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

No, we would have reacted in exactly the same way! When in France two years ago, in Avranche, a lady came out of her house having seen my springer, she wanted to buy him as a stud dog, she had three bitches, I declined but she insisted on her husband seeing my dog, she rang him at work and he came to see my dog, he offered me £2000!!!! there and then, they appeared quite surprised when I refused there offer :roll: :roll: :roll: 
curlyboy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

CurlyBoy said:


> No, we would have reacted in exactly the same way! When in France two years ago, in Avranche, a lady came out of her house having seen my springer, she wanted to buy him as a stud dog, she had three bitches, I declined but she insisted on her husband seeing my dog, she rang him at work and he came to see my dog, he offered me £2000!!!! there and then, they appeared quite surprised when I refused there offer :roll: :roll: :roll: curlyboy


I haven't got a dog but was wondering [if before I get too old] there would be a chance for me to 'go to stud' . . I'm well behaved, [fairly] good pedigree & don't often poo in the corner . .


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > No, we would have reacted in exactly the same way! When in France two years ago, in Avranche, a lady came out of her house having seen my springer, she wanted to buy him as a stud dog, she had three bitches, I declined but she insisted on her husband seeing my dog, she rang him at work and he came to see my dog, he offered me £2000!!!! there and then, they appeared quite surprised when I refused there offer :roll: :roll: :roll: curlyboy
> ...


....perhaps we could offer "BOGOF" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The things people do makes me wonder what we humans are comming to.

Was she expecting a "freeby" or did she offer to pay for the services of pirate.

As a puppy farmer the pedigree does not matter. If she registered the pups she could have used the name of a previous sire. Her old knackered one.

Dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
We had been going to a farm in Wales for a few years,and got to know the neighbouring farmer,Robin, very well,who kept sheep. Our old B/Collie,Lucky, had gone to the great kennel in the sky,so we arrived for our stay with our new B/C. "Wilfy the Wolf!".Even though i say so myself,he was the dogs Doo Dahs of a dog,right on the cam.
Whats he like with sheep?,me, "We have only had him about 10 months,but he was off a farm"Rob. " Lets put him in with some sheep",Me,"I may not be able to bring him out". Rob."My dog will get him out". So in he went,no fear,sort of running up to them and chesting/fronting them,Robin said he would do for him and that night over some beer he suggested that in the fullness of time,"Wilfy", could dally with his best lady dog,and we could have the pick of the litter.
When i told Jennifer,she said,,,NO!!!!... pointing out that once he had...dallied?.. he would never be the same dog,and he would be off whenever,wherever. 
Perhaps these people had an eye for a good dog,and in a round about way,you should feel honoured that your dog was good enough to catch their eye.
Wilfy the Wolf is with Lucky Dog now,up in the great kennel along with our first dog Polar Bear,a Norwegian Elkhound we brought over from Ireland and Smokey Joe an Alsation,(Black as a gorillas bum at midnight), we have Sassy Dog,another B/Collie from the Emerald,we love them all dearly . However,we regret not having had the chance to have had another Wilfy the Wolf ,who i have a sneaky suspicion was a direct but a little more civilised decendant of...Smokey Joe!
Ted. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me It would have been NO

He he's not been tested as a carrier of hip dysplagia as we don't intend to breed from him

His nature is not perfect,highly intelligent, he is gentle but not around the van or house

we have had German Shepherds for years,

breed only those you are sure of

Aldra


----------

